# Grooming More Than 1 Fluff



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those of you that do your own grooming and have more than 1 fluff -- do you do the clippering on all fluffs on the same day or do you stagger them so that you clip one during week 1, clip another during week 2, etc.

Also -- how long does it take you to bath and dry your fluff? And how long does it take you to do a complete grooming session with clipping, scissoring, etc.

Weekly bath and dry takes about 45 minutes for Tilly, 45 minutes-1 hour for Lacie (very thick coat) and about 30 minutes for Secret.

When I do a full grooming session, it usually takes me about 1 1/2 hours for Tilly and Lacie and about 1 hour for Secret.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

It takes me 45 minutes for Romeo his coat is really thick and thats not any cutting or trimming I leave that to the groomer but all the other basics Juliet about 30 minutes and thats because she just had her coat cut really short she ahs a boot leg cut so omg it has been alot easier to maintain and blowdry...... :chili::chili::thumbsup: Im really considering asking my groomer to puppy cute Romeo still thinking :blink: Romeo and Juliet roght after mommy bathing and blowdrying :chili::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I always clip Chloe and Summer on the same day. It takes me approximately 3 -3 1/2 hours to bathe and clip them depending how long their coat is at the time. Right now, they are fairly short so it takes a lot less time. To bathe and dry them takes me around 2 hours or less.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually clip them on the same schedule. For the entire process with a haircut it takes me about 1 1/2 hours per dog. Without a haircut I spend probably 45min - 1hr per dog. Sometimes I will only do one dog in a day and do the other the next day.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are pretty speedy Lynn. I know it takes me about an hour or just over for Lola even with short body hair. Then if there is nail trimming etc add on a lot. More like 45 mins for Penny. I do them on different days which means I can't get a good photo of them both freshly bathed at the same time LOL.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well if they were all like Jett, I could do baths, blow dry, hair cuts, nail trims in about 3 1/2 hours. However, Zoe & Callie are NOT like Jett. :smilie_tischkante:

I can usually do baths and blow dry in about 45 minutes per dog...even my not so cooperative ones. Haircuts...that's a different story. I'm NOT fast at all. And I'm constantly thinking I'm done with one, set them down and start to work on another and see something on the one I thought I was done with. *sigh* I tend to do all 3 on the same day but it doesn't always happen that way. When I do all 3, it's usually over 4 hours. I'm hoping to soon have a home where I can leave the grooming things out all the time and then I will most likely do them on different days. Right now to haul all my grooming things out is such a pain I really try to do them all on the same day.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> You are pretty speedy Lynn. I know it takes me about an hour or just over for Lola even with short body hair. Then if there is nail trimming etc add on a lot. More like 45 mins for Penny. I do them on different days which means I can't get a good photo of them both freshly bathed at the same time LOL.


Speaking of photos, Maureen, we haven't seen any pictures of baby Penny for quite a while. Would love to see how she is growing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Speaking of photos, Maureen, we haven't seen any pictures of baby Penny for quite a while. Would love to see how she is growing.


Mmmm. I have had several requests, better get right on that. I have plenty of bad iphone shots but haven't done a good camera proper shoot.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Most of the time, I do both girls on the same day. Bath, blow dry, and comb out takes about 30-40 minutes for each one. When I do the bath and complete haircut, it takes me about 2-3 hours to do both of them. If I had more than two, I doubt I would do all on the same day.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use to do everyone on the same day. (Get it over with!!!) Now that it's just Cosy I have it down to record time of one hour total. The shaved torso takes little time and I've trimmed feet so many times over the years I think I could do it blindfolded. I also have an old Superduck dryer so it's pretty forceful and quick.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I use to do everyone on the same day. (Get it over with!!!) Now that it's just Cosy I have it down to record time of one hour total. The shaved torso takes little time and I've trimmed feet so many times over the years I think I could do it blindfolded. I also have an old Superduck dryer so it's pretty forceful and quick.


Wonder how much it would cost to send 3 fluffs to you every 4 to 6 weeks.  And dang I would so love to have you show me how to do super uncooperative ones feet. You know the type. The ones that seem to be able to stand with no paws on the table. lol


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I will bathe and cut all four of them on the same day. It takes me all day. Sometimes I will cut on the day after their bath but all four are done on the same day. As soon as I finish with them I am ready to collapse. LOL


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

lynda said:


> I will bathe and cut all four of them on the same day. It takes me all day. Sometimes I will cut on the day after their bath but all four are done on the same day. As soon as I finish with them I am ready to collapse. LOL


 Wow, and you do that every week, right? You are a wonder Woman, Lynda. :aktion033:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper and Squeege getting bathed, blown dry, nails clipped, pads shaved, and topknots put up takes approx 55 mins apiece. So, I guess it takes me almost 2 hours a week to accomplish everything....but I only have to comb them out every other day after that.


----------



## Leonora (Jul 17, 2011)

I sit here and try to remember if I can remember how long time I use on my three fluffs.

I simply LOVE to wash, dry and cutting and styling my loved ones. :wub:
Nailclipping is one thing I do when I sit down to see a film og program, so I'm calm and the enviroment is calm. Everybodys happy. 
Ronja and Oliver hated it, and they two is the ones that I got when they were over 6 month old, they realy tried to bite. So I think they haven't been used to nailtrimming.
Leonora is totally ok with it, I got her when she was 8 weeks old. 
I have come a long way with Ronja and Oliver, they lay almost still and the nailtrimming is over in ten minutes..

I hate when dogs not get fairly trained when they are young. My neighbor has a goldendoodle, it's their first dog, and this dog bites when they tries to clip her nails. They stop when she bites so she has learned that bites help to keep them away when it's nailclipping time.
Last time they asked me if could help them, oh, she bit me twice, I do not give up to easily. I keep me calm and I'm not afraid to get bitten, I don't like it, but I'm not afraid.The neighbor told me that a pair of their friend need to use muzzle or they must put the dog under general anesthesia.
I have had dogs for thirty years and never had to go to such drastic measures. The dog gave up at the end and I got to trim her nails.

This was a bit long, but I just had to tell about the neighbor's dog.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You GO, Leonora! Woo-hoo!


----------

